# Magicka Startproblem (und Steamproblem)



## Bangheader (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe mir heute das Spiel Magicka bei Steam gekauft. Aber immer wenn ich es starte, kommt erst noch ca 2minuten lang installation von microsoft framework; erstmalige installation oder sowas. Danach startet das Spiel meistens, eine zeit lang ist es danach auch abgestürzt. Ich hab schon framework neuinstalliert und das spiel auch.
Was kann ich tun? es sieht ja so aus als ob es irgendwas immer wieder installieren muss...


Außerdem funktionieren meine Icons für Steamspiele nichtmehr. es kommt immer die Meldung: das Protokoll Steam ist mit keinem registrierten programm verknüpft  
wisst ihr was das zu bedeuten hat?

MfG Bangheader


----------



## nikiburstr8x (31. Januar 2011)

Sowas gehört in den RPG-Bereich - verschoben.


----------



## Bangheader (1. Februar 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Sowas gehört in den RPG-Bereich - verschoben.


   Haha  da hat jemand wohl ALLE siedequests gemacht


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2011)

Also da stimmt wohl irgendwas mit Steam nicht. Hast Du irgendwas geändert? Verschoben? Neue Laufwerke? oder sonstwas neu am PC?


----------



## Bangheader (2. Februar 2011)

Ich hab vorkurzem meinem PC formatiert und von allen Spielen Sicherungen gemacht sonst eigentlich nichts. Also das Problem trat erst 2 Monate später auf. Bei meinem Bruder wars auch mal (mit den Symbolen), das Problem mit Magicka haben anscheinend mehrere, wenn ich in anderen Foren richtig gelesen hab. Dort gabs aber noch keine Lösung sondern nur Hoffnungen auf neue Patches.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2011)

Du könntest zumindest wegen des Steam-Problems mal folgendes machen:

- kopier die Ordner SteamApps und Userdata, die im Ordner sind, in dem Du Steam installiert hast, mal ganz woanders hin, zB wenn Du Steam installiert hast auf C:\Steam, dann kopier die beiden Ordner mal nach C:\sicherungsteam (den Ordner erstellst Du halt neu)
- deinstalliere Steam
- lösche den alten Steamordner
- PC neustarten
- installier Steam neu, am besten nen neuen Ordner erstellen zB C:\Games\Steam oder so
- kopier die beiden zuvor gesicherten Ordner in den neuen Steam-Ordner
- dann Steam mal starten

so, jetzt dann bei jedem Spiel in der Liste mal nen Rechtsklick draufmachen, eigenschaften, Lokale Dateien, Integrität des Spielechaches prüfen.


----------



## Bangheader (3. Februar 2011)

Hab alles gemacht, ohne erfolg... Nun hab ich auch noch keine desktop icons mehr, also nur sone datei als bild aber das lässt sich ja ändern...
vorkurzem gings glaub mal plötzlich wieder mit den verknüpfungen, aber nur einen tag oder so.


----------



## Bangheader (4. Februar 2011)

*Lösung?*

Also ich hab eine Lösung (vorerst) gefunden:
Ich bin in den Ordner Steamapps und common und hab einfach bei den Spielen Verknüpfungen erstellt (ja so einfach kann man es lösen  ), die Frage ist nur: tritt der Fehler irgendwann wieder auf? Ich werde dann nochmal berichten.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lösung?*

Vlt. auch mal windows komplett neu draufmachen, wenn Du das schon länger nicht getan hast. Vlt is bei Dir tief irgendwo der Wurm drin


----------



## Bangheader (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Lösung?*

Hab ich erst Dezember


----------



## McHeinzI (1. März 2011)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/de-de/details.aspx?FamilyID=2da43d38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=de&Hash=9dkuGanC2amiPBWagXCqKznEY4JJX1LkvoCUHZBJc6az4F9Tu%2fsaMzdUYpcsMuEWzl7rVKmbAL1xOgGMQhx%2b9g%3d%3d 
kurz herunterladen. Dieses Programm aktualisiert dein direktX auf die momentan aktuellste und vollständigste version. Bei mir hat Magicka nach der aktualisierung funktioniert.

MfG.: McHeinzI


----------



## Bangheader (2. März 2011)

Bei mir kam: "SIe haben die aktuellste Version schon installiert", klappen tut es trotzdem nicht...ich glaub aber mittlerweile dass es ein Fehler des Spiels ist, was noch (hoffentlich) gepatched wird. Mal schaun


----------



## Bummi1998 (1. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub das wird nicht gepatcht da es nicht spiel intern ist


----------



## Bangheader (30. Mai 2011)

Das Problem ist (jedenfalls bei mir) gelöst!
ich habe mir neulich Singuöarity bei Steam gekauft, und als ichs starten wollte hat es microsoft.net framework und sowas installiert. Und danach konnte ich Magicka ohne Probleme starten 
Vllt. wollte es dann einfach nichtmehr bei jedem start installieren weil ich ne neuere version  installiert hab, obwohls manuel nicht ging mit neuerer Version...

Und noch ein Hinweis: Ich dachte erst das wäre ein Scherz das ihr diesen tread in das Rollenspielverzeichnis tut, da es im Spiel viele Gags gibt dass Magicka eben kein rollenspiel ist. und das ist es auch nicht!!!
es gibt weder charakter entwicklung, noch inventar, noch levelaufstieg, oder nebenmissionen! es ist ein actionspiel würde ich sagen. oder ein action-adventure, aber KEin rollenspiel


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (31. Mai 2011)

Ach naja es ist mit Augenzwinkern gemeint. Es ist ja was ähnliches wie Diablo 

Remember: In Soviet Magicka, elements conjure you!


----------

